

Ask HN: How come there aren't more “Kayak for x” websites? - caspercrf

Kayak, Priceline, Expedia, Trivago, etc. they all are selling the same airline tickets and are just aggregator websites, how come there aren&#x27;t more for other industries?   I go through the same process whenever I buy something online, I check the top 4 or 5 sites and Amazon for the best deal, basically what Kayak is doing but just manually on my own.  How come the aggregator sites for travel work but you don&#x27;t see them for other industries?
======
omnivore
Airlines work well in a sense because there are relatively few carries. Other
industries are as streamlined or heavily regulated to make a Kayak for x work
as well. Like Kayak for rental housing would be great in some cities but
trying to coalesce property managers is worse than herding cats.

It's just too hard to get the information to aggregate. Job boards the same
way. Plus lots of competition and it's such a local-market driven thing.

